# Pdx_doug Has Left The Building!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well guys, it's time to hit that dusty trail! We are pulling out for a couple of days up in northern Idaho. Lake Pend Orielle (pronounced Pen duh rey) to be exact. Weather lookds like it is going to be ideal (high 70's-mid 80's). It's about 650 miles, so it will be our longest pull to date.

Hope everybody has as great a time while we are gone, as we plan too!









See you all in a few!

Oh, and BTW, when we get back, it sure would be great to see some more attendees on the list for the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally next July at Zion N.P. in southern Utah. We have some BIG things up our sleeves - that unfortunately can't be revealed quite yet - and you are all REALLY going to want to attend! So make those reservations now, before the rush begins!









And on that note...

Happy Trails action ,
Doug


----------



## klomperklaus (Dec 28, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Well guys, it's time to hit that dusty trail! We are pulling out for a couple of days up in northern Idaho. Lake Pend Orielle


Pend Orielle is an AWESOME spot (and Sandpoint is one of my favorite towns of all-time). Have a great trip!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Bye Doug action

Have a wonderful time...we'll miss you around here!

Be safe and happy Outbacking!!
Dawn


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Have a great trip Doug. We'll miss you over the weekend.

I'm busy getting my Outback ready and cleaned for next weeks trip. Give us a report when you return.

Happy camping,

Mitch


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

oh Doug,Doug,Doug...it's POND UH RAY. Sheesh, if you're gonna visit my birthplace (Idaho) you must learn to talk you sill boy! 
Hope you are having fun , now get both hands back on the wheel before Shannon sees you have that laptop stashed nearby!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg said:


> Have a great trip Doug. We'll miss you over the weekend.
> 
> I'm busy getting my Outback ready and cleaned for next weeks trip. Give us a report when you return.
> 
> ...


campmg,
Where are you camping next week? 
BTW, I though I had found another Outbacker in Prescott, AZ for you to buddy with at the Zion rally, but I guess they aren't on here any longer. 
Dawn


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

We will see you guys on Friday in the early afternoon. ( Probably won't read this before we get there ) We will be in staying in an undisclosed location around Spokane on Thursday night.

Really we are not following them we just happen to have the same destination. What are the odds. Sub-Mini-Micro-Rally

So why didn't they spell that lake the normal way "Ponderay"


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Have a great trip PDX! You too BlueWedge!
The weather will be perfect









Pictures are of course mandatory


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

What?! You guys are out this weekend? Well, now - that's a fine thing. Didn't Shannon tell you that we were coming in? She sent me the keys to the house just in case we got there and you weren't home yet. Oh well, not to worry...we'll just make ourselves at home and do a little yard work while we're there. Always happy to help a friend!









Hope you have a great, relaxing trip. You may have a bit of 'clean-up' to do when you get home.....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

hee!hee!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great time Doug
And don't forget pics
See YA when you get back

Don


----------

